# Mansfield General Hospital - February 2013



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Mar 1, 2013)

I did the history on my last post http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=24155#.UTDaIjCsN8E

This visit was a cracking revisit with quite a few people, Travis, Pete, Sonyes, Mr Bones, Sam The Mule, Corynn and myself. Got a bit more time inside than the first visit so had a better look around. Found the morgue a little easier the second time round and we all met there to wait for the sun to rise (How romantic) 

I love this place, really well preserved and lots of cool stuff to photograph. I tried to mix it up a little bit and post photos of things I didn't cover last time. Highlights must have to be the morgue as always, the larger x-ray room we somehow missed first time round and the 3rd and 4th floor wards near the front. Thanks to all who came along  On with the pics

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.





19.





And finally one for giggles on the way out... we all know what time we're going back next time  

20.





Few more photos from the visit on my blog (link in sigi)


----------



## skankypants (Mar 1, 2013)

Great report there pal..


----------



## sonyes (Mar 1, 2013)

Excellent pics there mate, loving the dayroom (chairs) one especially! Great day once again, and big thanks


----------



## peterc4 (Mar 1, 2013)

good stuff mate totally missed the tv room, another top day..


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Mar 1, 2013)

skankypants said:


> Great report there pal..



Cheers mate



sonyes said:


> Excellent pics there mate, loving the dayroom (chairs) one especially! Great day once again, and big thanks



Another good day out! message me when you find out if you can do that thing we was talking about 



peterc4 said:


> good stuff mate totally missed the tv room, another top day..



Was on the corridor with the locked doors in the middel but the end closes to the exit if that makes sense?


----------



## thebeachedwattle (Mar 1, 2013)

These are proper. Liking them alot


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 1, 2013)

Fab report and pics, especially like the one with the mask in the tv, creepy!


----------



## Silent Hill (Mar 1, 2013)

You've made that look really eerie mate. 

Cracking group shot


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 2, 2013)

*Crackin pix as always!! Gotta get this one ticked off...*


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 3, 2013)

Excellent atmospheric shots


----------



## ZerO81 (Mar 3, 2013)

Excellent set of shots mate, really must get this place off the list this year!


----------



## tigger2013 (Mar 4, 2013)

that place is heras capital of the world it beat me!!!


----------



## Potter (Mar 4, 2013)

Fantastic.

It really is nuts in there.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Mar 5, 2013)

tigger2013 said:


> that place is heras capital of the world it beat me!!!



lol it really is and the heras is in a poor state as well, also covered in parts with anti vandal paint all makes for an interesting day out


----------



## Potter (Mar 8, 2013)

All worth the effort of course.


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Mar 12, 2013)

Good pics defo like the last pic lol


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 13, 2013)

Ur pics really do it justice, sum lovely angles and great processing

I do like this place, ur rite lots of good stuff left about and its great to see that its not been trashed since i last managed a trip up there, wana go back now

very nice indeed, thanx for sharin


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Mar 13, 2013)

Potter said:


> All worth the effort of course.



Its the best part mate 



Simon_sanigar said:


> Good pics defo like the last pic lol



Haha made me laugh so hard on the way out, best bit was it's a sign on the STI clinic lol



prettyvacant71 said:


> Ur pics really do it justice, sum lovely angles and great processing
> 
> I do like this place, ur rite lots of good stuff left about and its great to see that its not been trashed since i last managed a trip up there, wana go back now
> 
> very nice indeed, thanx for sharin



Thanks and your welcome, one of my faves this place


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 15, 2013)

Great photos Thanks for sharing.


----------

